# Substrate Question



## Weedazon (May 26, 2010)

Hello everyone! For the majority of the time that I've had Zeke, I've had him on cypress mulch that I bought in big bags from a hardware store in the garden section. I didn't really like it to be honest; the chips of wood were so big, and it seemed like at times my little tegu (who isn't so little anymore) had some trouble walking on it. It just looks so sharp and uncomfortable to me. After cleaning all of it out after hibernation, I switched to cypress mulch from a pet store. The size of the chips were smaller and it seemed a lot softer, it's just sooo expensive!

What are your thoughts on using aspen bedding? I have a corn snake and two pet rats on shredded aspen, and I love this substrate. It's soft, cheap, doesn't smell, and isn't dusty (I have found the aspen shavings are dustier and have a certain smell to it for some reason). Anyways, I have read that aspen molds, but will it be ok if I just don't spray the substrate and instead provide Zeke with a humid hide? I have a leopard gecko that is kept on slate tile and has a humid hide, and I haven't had a shedding problem with him even once. I have had shed issues with Zeke, but since I have incorporated cod liver oil in to his diet, I'm starting to think the issue was his diet and not humidity. I did a lot of research on my leopard gecko before I bought him, and I found that keeping him on sand is a bad thing to do. In fact, all of my reptiles (except the snake) are on tile or linoleum (the leopard gecko and crested geckos). I was considering keeping my tegu on tile as well, but I would feel bad because it seems he likes to burrow. He sleeps in his burrow all day practically. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## Herplings (May 26, 2010)

You are probably going to get a lot of different opinions on this one, because so much goes into play when making a substrate selection. I lot of people have found what works for them and use it with great success.

I have tried all kinds of substrate over the years, from dirt, to mulches pet type and garden type. I have even tried astro turf.

About 8 months ago I was looking again for a good, affordable and effective substrate. I found what I think is be an amazing substrate.

I work with horses as a profession and year in and year out I move 50 tons of hay either in 50 pound square bails, or 500-800 pound round bails. Well, I was moving some into a barn one day and it hit me. Why not try this stuff for substrate, I mean it is just dried grass and cheap. 

So, I picked up a 50 pound bail from work and brought it home. Since then I use it as a main substrate. It is soft, if ingested it digests with out issue, they can dig in it and bury them selves, no dust, hold humidity great, easy to get rid of when it needs to be cleaned, has a nice outside fresh smell. So far the 50 pound bail has lasted me 8 months and I am not even 1/2 way thru the bail.

I really like this stuff and I would say give it a try. It is also hard to beat $1.50-2.00 a 50 pound bail.

Hope this helped.

David.


----------



## preston897 (May 26, 2010)

i use aspen chips for my snakes and my tegu. so far it seems to be working great. i like the hay idea though. i may have to try it somtimes.


----------



## themedic (May 26, 2010)

that coco coir stuff is very soft, easy to clean up after your pets poop.

it holds moisture very well and your tegu can dig into it very easily as it is very light and fluffy.

i use cypress mulch right now, and so far i like it, i might use a 50/50 mix with the coco soon to see how it works, i even thought of using the hay also as they like to make nests with it and like the last member said if its ingested it can be digested easily without any complications.


----------



## preston897 (May 26, 2010)

what type of hay exactly is it that you use? like a timothy hay?


----------

